# Pictures of Queens



## wwfoste (Jul 19, 2014)

Here are two that I've raised. The first one was raised from a hive from Jennifer Berry.









This one is raised from a swarm that superseded the queen. The original source was Italian.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

Canadian bred Danish Buckfast.








and a daughter. 










'Gotta love it when the abdomen is as large as a typical bee.


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 27, 2016)

Here's a great video I got of one of my queens doing her thing.


----------



## Mike82 (Mar 17, 2016)

Here is one of my queens which is a result of a supercedure last month


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

This is a Carniolan from Northern California. She was a replacement after I lost the first one about 10 days after installing.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

JeronimoJC said:


> If you decide to share please post the breed and/or breeder, if you know that info.


!!!


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Oooh, bee porn!

Let's get her in some other poses. 

..sorry i just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Before and after...

A newly emerged virgin queen...









and the same one yesterday, mated but not yet laying...


----------



## jonsl (Jul 16, 2016)

From nucs bought locally and overwintered in NJ. Don't know the lineage.


----------



## jonsl (Jul 16, 2016)

Tenpin said:


> Here's a great video I got of one of my queens doing her thing.


Nice video.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

I think the deep caramel colored with the big booties are my favorites.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

NewbeeInNH said:


> I think the deep caramel colored with the big booties are my favorites.


I agree. And some idiot wants to build a wall and keep them out of here?!


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

NewbeeInNH said:


> I think the deep caramel colored with the big booties are my favorites.


Ohhhhh... Well take a look at this one!









Don't know the "breed." Her mother was promiscuous. She is a mutt.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

Ooh. Ain't she a bute. Nothing like a queen peep show.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

Two queens home raised from a swarm catch. Both are descended from the same swarm caught queen. Darker one is first generation and lighter one is second generation from a different first generation queen. Breed, mutt. They act like Carnis.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

DanielD said:


> View attachment 27187


Those workers look riveted. "Can't take my eyes off you"


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

I like fat...hairy...











Queens!


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

This thread makes me want to get into queen production. Put that on the list for next year.


----------



## JeronimoJC (Jul 21, 2016)

Awesome! Beautiful queens! A great video and some funny posts! Please keep posting and include the breed / breeder if you know it. 

Thanks!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, don't wait another season to raise your own queens. It will take a 
few years to master this trick as I do many little bee experiment trying
to get the better queens. This year has been phenomenal! 
Got what I wanted from the many grafts done. Here is a recent addition to my apiary. A pure bred
Cordovan queen from a commercial operation. I just grafted 35 more cups this evening to see if I can
get some daughters from her. We're heading toward the end of the season here so this is probably the last 
batch of queens before the Autumn cold hits. By then there will be no more local drones for them. Learned it the
hard way last year. Too bad I don't have that much time into the season to do more bee experiment. 
Will try some more next year if they all overwintered well. Believe she was from
a tf operation but not so sure. Will see how they handle the mites this winter and next year too.



Last graft of the season:


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## JeronimoJC (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice queens JW! Do you know their breed?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

JeronimoJC said:


> Nice queens JW! Do you know their breed?


Apis mellifera muttis


----------



## Finorknerbee (Aug 22, 2012)

swarm queen from a deep, dark canyon last year. she was purrrrrrdy


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

So far not a single ugly one in the bunch.

I can see why the drones go crazy for them.


----------



## wahiawabees (Jun 7, 2015)

that is a huge queen!!!


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

A couple of mutts from bait hive captures. Last pic is from an Anarchy Apiaries (Sam Comfort) queen I obtained this year.


----------



## Joe Mac (Jun 1, 2016)

jwcarlson said:


> Apis mellifera muttis


:lpf: Muttis, that's a good one JW, new strain? I have some muttis too, but good bees.


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

I tried raising queens for the very first time a few weeks ago. We were able to produce lots of excellent virgin queens, but most did not make it back from the mating flight, or if they did, were not able to find their nuc due to my installing robber screens that were probably way too aggressive. I think we only had 3 of the 20 queens return...my bad!

Anyway, I am posting pics of some of them as well as the one-eyed painted queen that laid the eggs for the Nucot system.


----------



## Blueflint (Apr 19, 2016)

Koehnen New World Carniolan.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Joe Mac said:


> :lpf: Muttis, that's a good one JW, new strain? I have some muttis too, but good bees.


Yeah these are good muttises too.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

Going thru my hives today I caught sight of a definite runner up, possibly beauty queen winner of this thread. Deep caramel, huge queen, brood in the 6th medium, the 5th medium and that's as far down as I went. Unfortunately, by the time I finagled my cell phone to get the camera going, I lost her, and I couldn't find her again. So I give kudos to photographers here who can get such good photos of their queens while juggling frames, open boxes, gloves, and having to push four digit codes.


----------



## Metis27 (Mar 16, 2016)

Congrats to those of you who can ACTUALLY find an unmarked queen..... I thought I found her but who knows. Hive is healthy and she is still laying.


----------



## JeronimoJC (Jul 21, 2016)

NewbeeInNH said:


> Going thru my hives today I caught sight of a definite runner up, possibly beauty queen winner of this thread. Deep caramel, huge queen, brood in the 6th medium, the 5th medium and that's as far down as I went. Unfortunately, by the time I finagled my cell phone to get the camera going, I lost her, and I couldn't find her again. So I give kudos to photographers here who can get such good photos of their queens while juggling frames, open boxes, gloves, and having to push four digit codes.


Hope you can snap a pic next time. I'd really like to see this beauty queen!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

On a hive inspection I had squished the queen before. Sometimes I
lost her for good. Had no idea where she disappeared to. Then I will make
some more when there is enough time to get the virgins mated. Now I got 
smarter on a hive check. As soon as I spotted the queen then isolate the entire
frame in an adjacent empty hive box. This way I am sure that she is there without
going through the other frames again and again. Third time is no fun anymore!


----------



## JeronimoJC (Jul 21, 2016)

Here is a slightly better picture of my queen.


----------



## huwge23 (May 1, 2016)

this is great for someone who is new and has not found their queen yet. I know she is there but in a full hive very difficult.


----------



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

One I raised this year, Italian mother. Marked her, but she wanted to go for a walk and not back in the hive.

https://www.facebook.com/n8bees/pho...5943761946163/531069437100262/?type=3&theater


----------



## Pooh Bear (Jun 19, 2015)

if I could ever find mine I would share a photo wha-whaaa


----------



## MiBees (Aug 9, 2016)

Pic of my superseding Italian queen.


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

Here are some of the ones I raised this year


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

Picture of my best queen today. Introduced virgin from a friend's hive in June into a nuc size split. I split it 6 ways a few weeks ago and this is the original queen. Took it with my phone.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

I love how the workers ogle her like she's a movie star. Paparazzi.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Strange fuzzy workers with the yellow band.
My workers have the shiny yellow band not the fuzzy hair type.
Are those the carnis or Russians bees?


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

They are mutts from a swarm catch my friend ended up with. I think the fuzzy is normal but not really seen without magnifying. It looked odd to me when I saw them that close too.


----------



## jsnider (Aug 12, 2014)

Here are a few of mine. Started with Bees from Kent Williams last year. These are the lighter Italian ones. The darker ones are mixed with local or caught local.


----------

